# gear oil mk3



## nisbet (Jan 6, 2010)

AUTO gear oil
O96 SAE 75w 90 synthetic gear oil 0.75 liters to fill
O1m VW synthetic atf 0.75 liters to fill
O9a VW synthetic atf 7.0 liters to fill

MANUAL gear oil
020 02a 5speed VW50 synthetic 1.9 liters to fill
SAE 75w90
02j 5speed VW50 synthetic 2.0 liters to fill
SAE 75w90
02y 6speed VW50 synthetic 2.6 liters to fill
SAE 75w90
02m 6speed VW g51 synthetic 2.6 liters to fill
SAE 75w90
this came out of a vw manual they are all vdub brand oils but you get the jist of what gear oils youll need for your tranny and how much to put into your tranny without over filling


----------

